# TV problems with PC hookup.



## Guest (Sep 12, 2011)

Are any brand or series of TVs known to not work well when hooked up to a PC? I've built a HTPC, but I don't currently have the main video setup I'm going to end up with. It's the last thing I need. Anyway, I've hooked my computer up to a Sony CRT HDTV and no surprised, it has over-scan. I had a chance to test my computer on a Sharp LCD and the picture didn't reach the edge of the TV when sending out a 1080p signal via HDMI. Does anyone know why that might be? I changed to 720p and the picture went closer to the edge, but it still didn't fill up the whole TV screen. I looked for video card and TV settings, but I couldn't find anything to correct that.

I still haven't decided if I want a TV or projector. For projector, I'd get a Epson 8350 and screen adjustment wouldn't be an issue for that. For a TV, I've been looking at this guy. http://www.vanns.com/shop/servlet/item/features/463393847/lg-60pv450

Has anyone else had issues with a PC video signal not working with a TV?

Thanks


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Be sure to check overscan options in your video card settings as well as picture modes on the tv. I think I'm using a mode called "dot by dot" on my sharp lcd and I had to adjust overscan settings in the video card control panel before it was perfect.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I haven't heard of any problems regarding this. I'm sure the LG would be fine. :T


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2011)

gorb said:


> Be sure to check overscan options in your video card settings as well as picture modes on the tv. I think I'm using a mode called "dot by dot" on my sharp lcd and I had to adjust overscan settings in the video card control panel before it was perfect.


Currently my v-card software doesn't have a overscan correction, but that isn't really the problem. I have a underscan problem when hooked up to a Sharp TV. Input aspect was set to dot by dot.

I'm just trying to figure out if it is a problem with that one TV, or my v-card or what. The only other TV I had it hooked up to was a Sony CRT HDTV via HDMI port, and that had an overscan issue.

Aside from bugging people I know (I rather not do that) I don't know how to test it on other TVs.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm pretty sure my problem was also underscan based...I'm fairly certain it was set to -15% in the vcard options. I'd have to double check when I get home. What kind of gpu are you using that doesn't have over/underscan correction?


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm currently using a ATI Radeon HD 4200. It has settings for 3D, but I'm not seeing any overscan, underscan correction.

If it is the v-card, I guess it wouldn't be the end of the world to upgrade. It's the on-board card, but it can play back 1080p blu-rays just fine.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Well, just make sure you have the latest version of your drivers and the catalyst control center. I get off in about 2 hours so I can show you where the options are for me (I'm using a 5850).


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2011)

I just updated to the latest CCC file available from Asus. It looks a little different, but I'm still not seeing a overscan/underscan correction option, but maybe I'm just not looking in the right place.

Let me know what you find out when you get home. Thanks for your help.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

See if you have an option like this:


----------

